# Beautiful Morning



## Gumby (Oct 24, 2015)

This morning I had my coffee in the usual spot on my deck, but the rain and mist over the mountains made it extra beautiful.





Just click for a larger image


----------



## Terry D (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice morning view! Great way to start a day.


----------



## TKent (Oct 24, 2015)

Gorgeous!!  



Gumby said:


> This morning I had my coffee in the usual spot on my deck, but the rain and mist over the mountains made it extra beautiful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 10122
> ...


----------



## escorial (Oct 24, 2015)

what a view....brill


----------



## Ariel (Oct 24, 2015)

That is gorgeous.  I would love to wake up to something like that.


----------



## TJ1985 (Oct 24, 2015)

Absolutely stunning. I can see why it might be pretty neat to see that every morning.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 24, 2015)

An idyllic and contemplative start to the day, beautiful


----------



## Gumby (Oct 24, 2015)

Thank you all. Yes, it's beautiful any time of day, for me.  Here is the view from that little bistro table, but on a sunny day a few weeks back before the leaves had changed much.


----------



## am_hammy (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm so jealous! It looks so peaceful. Lovely view Gumby!


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 26, 2015)

Beautiful... Reminds me of Tennessee.


----------

